# dLan



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

*Hallo Leute,*

bin über einen Artikel gestolpert in dem vom sog. "dLan" geredet wird! Also Internet das über das Stromnetz läuft! Da wir Zuhause nicht die ganze Wand aufreißen wollen um Lan-Kabel zu verlegen, benutzen wir zur Zeit alle W-Lan. Aber da ist die Übertragungsrate ja jetzt nicht soooo gut. Hat jemand erfahrung, ob das mit "dLan" besser funktioniert?

Hier Link zum Starter Kit auf Amazon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Vielleicht benutzt es ja sogar jemand von euch zu Hause? Oder hat einen Bekannten der das Benutzt?*


----------



## sympathisant (8. April 2010)

funktioniert ganz gut.

aber *kann* probleme geben wenn die steckdosen nicht am gleichen sicherungskasten hängen. bei alten häusern ist das ab und an so ...


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

Okay das wäre mir uns daheim nicht das Problem. Auch haben wir ein relativ modernes Stromnetz. 

*Wie ist das von der Übertragungsrate her? Im Vergleich zu Lan-Kabeln und WLan?*


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2010)

das ist quatsch mit dem Sicherungskasten.
Das Signal geht nur über den Stromzähler nicht hinaus.
Und Lampen können das Signal stören/zerstören. Besonders diese lustigen Halogenlämpchen.

Besser als WLan ist es allemal finde ich.
Unser ganzes Haus ist so verbunden. Dann haben wir noch zwei DLan zu WLan Adapter, die man einfach in die Dose steckt und die dann WLan von dort aus verteilen. Somit haben wir z.B. im Wohnzimmer und Küche WLan fürs iPhone und Laptop.

Einfach ein System/Satz DLan kaufen und ausprobieren. Wenn es nicht klappt, kannst du es ja zurückbringen/-schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Übertragungsrate ist von den Adaptern abhängig.
Es gibt 11, 54, 100, 150 (?), 200 und 300(?)Mbit/s.
Der Preis skalliert natürlich dementsprechend.
Die Geschwindigkeiten sind ohne Störquellen (z.B. Lampen, großgeräten etc.) mit Lan zu vergleichen. Also bei 100Mbit Ethernet hast du per normalen Kabel fast genauso viel wie bei 100Mbit DLan. Eine direkte verbindung ist immer besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ganz wichtig beim Kauf:
Achte dass die Adapter "HomePlug"-kompatibel sind. (oder vllt auch schon HomePlug2 ?)
Es gibt auch einen anderen Standard, aber der ist nicht so weit verbreitet. Darum sollte man HomePlug nehmen. D.h. du kannst z.B. DLink Adapter auch in Verbindung mit AllNet Adaptern betreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Und Lampen können das Signal stören/zerstören. Besonders diese lustigen Halogenlämpchen.



Inwiefern? Wir haben gerade im Gang viele Halogenlämpchen! 

Diese hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das mit der Übertragung hört sich echt gut an? Ist also schon wesentlich schneller als WLan, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## sympathisant (8. April 2010)

hier mal ne erklärung zum thema (sicherung, stromzähler und phasenkoppler):

http://board.gulli.com/thread/805708-dlan-so-erkenne-ich-dass-kein-phasenkoppler-benoetigt-wird/


----------



## Martel (8. April 2010)

Also: www.unitymediaforum.de   Dlan suche.  	Ich bin zufaul alles nochmal zu schreiben...


hier ganz kurz, s.o. ganz ausführlich.


Du gehst mit einem Hochfrequentes Signal in dein nicht dafür gedachte verkabelung. Du baust damit also eine große Antenne. Was mit sicherheit nicht gesund ist. ( ausführlich s.o.)

Desweiteren kam es vor, das Elektrogeräte dadurch kaputtgegangen sind.  Komischer weise wohl "nur" groß Geräte. Kühlschrank, Waschmaschinen,Trockner. (genaueres s.o.) auch wenn ich sagen muss: Die Chance ist so gering... mich würde das nicht stören.

Was aber vorkam:  Wenn du also DLAN benutzt und eine Antenne wirst. Haftest du bei der Post für Funkstörungen. Die ganzen Sigel die auf deinem Gerät sind sagen nur: Im Labor bei den und den Bedingungen ( Natürlich idealfall, arbeite selbst in einem Labor ^^ ) passiert nichts.  1M kabel, das unbezahlbar abgeschirmt ist und Stand 2000 oder so. 
Solltest du aber ( wie oben im Forum auch scho beschrieben) pech haben und störst damit deinem Umwelt und jemand ruft die Post. Haftest du. 

Ich weiß nicht. Ich will das nicht unnötig schlecht reden. Aber Fakt ist: Eine Elektroverteilung im Haus war nie dazu gedacht Hochfrequenz zu übertragen. 


Edit:  Das ist zwar ein anderer Beitrag, als den den ich meinte aber der Hilft Dir mit sicherheit weiter.

http://www.unitymedi...php?f=43&t=4837



Edit 2:

_*Viel wichtiger für den HomePlug-Nutzer ist aber folgende Tatsache: Für den Fall, daß ein Kurzwellennutzer gestört wird und dieser die Bundesnetzagentur mit einer Störmeldung (*__*http://www.bundesnet...ntur.de/enid/62 ... en_ug.html*__*)
darauf aufmerksam macht, wird der Verursacher der Störung (der HomePlug Nutzer) entweder Auflagen zur Nutzung der Adapter bekommen oder diese ganz außer Betrieb nehmen müssen. Hinzu kommen noch die Kosten des Meßtrupp-Einsatzes. Dabei sollte man nicht vergessen, daß Kurzwellennutzer nicht nur Funkamateure sind, sondern auch ganz normale Radiohörer, das Militär uva.*_


----------



## Dexis (8. April 2010)

Wir benutzen auch dLan bei uns weil wir den Anschluss zum Modem über zwei Stockwerke im Haus organisieren müssen. Das Netz funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut und ist recht stabil, interessant wird es eben nur wenn die Stomleitung stark genutzt wird. Wenn z.b. im gleichen Stockwerk den Staubsauger benutzt und/oder im Bad der Fön läuft etc., dann kann es für diese Zeit echt ruckelig werden. Ich hatte nach der Umstellung auf dLan sehr häufig Verbindungsprobleme. Am Ende Lag es daran, dass alles in dem Zimmer auf einer Steckdose lief: der Pc, Monitor, HiFi-Anlage, Schreibtischlampe, Radiowecker, Deckenfluter. Jetzt habe ich für den Adapter einen seperaten Stromanschluss und es funktioniert deutlich besser.


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

Dexis schrieb:


> Am Ende Lag es daran, dass alles in dem Zimmer auf einer Steckdose lief: der Pc, Monitor, HiFi-Anlage, Schreibtischlampe, Radiowecker, Deckenfluter. Jetzt habe ich für den Adapter einen seperaten Stromanschluss und es funktioniert deutlich besser.



Hast du damals es dann mit einer Mehrfachsteckleiste versucht? Und da ging es dann nicht so gut, oder wie?

Aber jetzt, direkt in der Steckdose geht es besser?

@Martel: Und wie genau kommen diese Störungen auf? Werde nicht so schlau aus deinem Beitrag.


----------



## Martel (8. April 2010)

Mehrfachsteckdosen sollen doch ausdrücklich nicht benutzt werden. Weil das Signal dadurch verschlechtert werden.

Die Störungen kommen daher das du (im Normalfall ) ganz normales einfach abgeschirmtes Kabel in der Wohnun hast. Die Normale "Strahlung" von Strom wird dadurch gut zurück gehalten. Aber dlan schickt ja ein Hochfrequenz Signal dadurch. Die Abschirmung ist da gegen schlecht. Somit Strahlst du. Zumal du viele " Ausgänge " an dieser Leitung hast die nicht mehr Abgeschirmt sind. Und da das Signal einmal komplett durch deine Wohnung und keller etc geht, bist du halt eine große Antenne.


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

Ah verstehe! Wenn wir aber ein eigenes Haus haben und in der (unmittelbaren) Nähe (also 20 Meter um uns rum) kein anderes Haus steht, dürfte doch nichts passieren, oder? Abgesehen davon das bei 0,0001% der Benutzter von dLan die Waschmaschine kaputt ging? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da W-Lan für zu viel Datenverlust bei der Übertragung sorgt und dadurch ne hohe Ping erzeugt, wird dLan für mich wirklich sehr interessant.


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2010)

Wie die Latenzen bei dLan aussehen - dazu hab ich keine praktischen Erfahrungen. Theoretisch bist Du aber genauso von Stoerungen beeinflusst wie bei WLAN und somit geh ich davon aus, dass sich die beiden nix nehmen...

Abstrahlung/Stoerungen - das kommt immer drauf an was fuer Kabel bei Euch als Stromkabel verlegt sind. Wie Martel ja schon sagte sind die im Normalfall nicht geschirmt - was aber nicht heisst, dass es nicht auch geschirmte Stromkabel gibt (bei einem Neubau sollte man darauf vielleicht achten). Ansonsten stimmt es schon dass die Kabel als Antenne wirken und strahlen - im Normalfall aber auf ungenutzten Frequenzen, weshalb es da keine grossen Probleme geben sollte.

Dass man sich damit Geraete kaputt macht halt ich fuer Bloedsinn. Grossgeraete, grade wenn sie groessere Motoren enthalten (Waschmaschine usw.) pumpen sicher einen induktiven Anteil auf Deine Stromleitung (was dann das Funktionieren von dLan beeinflussen mag). Dass aber das dLan-Signal solch ein Geraet kaputt macht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2010)

Latenzmäßig spüre ich überhaupt keinen unterschied, egal ob bei Tag oder nacht.
Habe immer den selben Ping, egal ob über dlan durchs ganze haus oder per direkt-lan(ethernet)-verbindung durchs ganze aus (ohne switch o.ä. - ein kabel).

@Crucial:
Normale Leuchten sind in der Regel parallel geschaltet und nicht in Reihe. Da passiert nix bzw recht wenig.


----------



## aseari (8. April 2010)

Zu dLAN hab ich auch noch eine Frage:
Da wir bald DSL 50000 bekommen und wir unser hausinternes Netzwerk über 3 Etagen (EG, 1. Stock, 2. Stock) organisieren (Router steht unten, mein PC oben, der von meinem Bruder auch oben), würde ich schon gerne wissen, ob W-LAN n oder DLAN besser wäre... Wir haben das Haus 2004 gebaut, also ist das Stromnetz auch dementsprechend neu. Allerdings habe ich im Moment dLAN und komme auf eine max. Geschwindigkeit von 800kb/s. Direkt am Router sind es 1,3mb/s. Wäre also WLAN n besser oder 300mbit dlan?


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

*Genau darum geht es mir auch aseari! 

Ist dLan besser oder ist W-Lan besser bzw. schneller??
*


----------



## aseari (8. April 2010)

Ich habe gerade mit einem EWETel-Techniker telefoniert und der meinte, dass es in meinem Falle besser wäre, dLAN für die beiden PCs oben zu nehmen und WLAN unten. Durch WLAN würde einfach zu viel Geschwindigkeit verloren gehen... Wir haben jetzt vor, erst einmal zu testen, wie gut die WLAN-Verbindung mit dem neuen Router ist. Das können wir aber erst in ca. 2-4 Wochen, also wenn die 50000er Leitung geschaltet ist. Ich gehe im Moment aber eher davon aus, dass wir auf dLAN 200MBit zurückgreifen werden.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2010)

Wenn ihr papierwände habt, aber ein beschissenes Stromnetz ist WLan besser.
Wenns umgekehrt ist, ist DLan besser. Das kann man nur durch ausprobieren herrausbekommen oder einfach durch Fachkenntnisse.

Moderne Häuser haben meist Regipswände, da ist es fürs WLan ganz ok.
Allerdings ist meistens eine Fußbodenheizung verbaut. Da liegen dann schöne Kopferrohre in dem Boden/Decke, die schön abschirmen. Da kommt man mit WLan nicht weit.

Und tut nicht alle so, als müsse man das ultramoderne Stromnetz haben.
Wir hocken hier in nem altbau von 1876 oder so. das Netz ist noch aus der DDR und funzt super. Was soll auch anders sein?! Stromkabel schirmen für den elektr. Strom? Schwachsinn, macht sogut wie niemand. ist einfach nur draht mit plaste drum.

Bestellt Euch DLan und WLan-kompontenten oder Leit es euch aus. Probierts aus, behaltet die für euch bessere Variante und schickt das andere zurück.

Infos, was für euch das beste ist wird es nicht pauschal geben. Niemand kann aus der Ferne operieren.


----------



## Klos1 (8. April 2010)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen normale Kabel? Es gibt auch Hiltis, damit bohrt man bequem durch Decken und Wände. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (8. April 2010)

Ich hab gleich beim renovieren 2x 40 Meter Kabel durchs Haus legen lassen, weil ich von meinem Zimmer im Obergeschoss ins Untergeschoss in die letzte Ecke gezogen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen normale Kabel? Es gibt auch Hiltis, damit bohrt man bequem durch Decken und Wände.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann komm mal her und heiz ein loch durch unseren boden/decke durch, ohne dabei eine Leitung der Fußbodenheizung und dieses Mitallgitter (für Beton) zu treffen. Denn wenn du die triffst biste ziemlich am arsch... xD Chance ist gleich gegen null....


----------



## muehe (8. April 2010)

> dieses Mitallgitter (für Beton)



Bewehrung/Armierung *klugscheiss* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wäre nich schlimm 

Fussbodenheizung nich so schön


----------



## Klos1 (8. April 2010)

Wenn du genau am Eck bohrst, dann passt das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaub mir!^^

Es gab schon mal einen Abschnitt in meinem Leben, da hab ich die Dinger selbst verlegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2010)

Nich bei uns Kloß. ^^
Unsere Regipswände sind hol, außer im oberen Bereich, da sind die gedämmt (also nur die Innenwände). Also die Wände stehen auch auf den Leitungen und werden mitbeheizt (und speichern die Wärme erstaunlich gut o.o).

Und naja, wenn man das Bewehrung/Armierung gedönz anbohrt wäre es in der Tat nicht so schlimm. Aber wenn man in die Zukunft schaut... ^^

DLan funzt super bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

